# My picture area



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I renovated the whole dam thing lol.its almost done.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Very nice. You have some talent there.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Where did you find that absolutely enormous glue gun, razor knife, and scissors?! They are huge!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Is that an SP satellite barracks?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Mack...we are going to need your photography expertise and maybe your studio for the calendar.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

You forgot the closed due to consolidation sign on the front of the baracks.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

thanks guys,I gotta finish it up today.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Hmmm, you might qualify for federal CDBG funding for that! ;-)


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

dmackack said:


> I renovated the whole dam thing lol.its almost done.


Nice to see somebody's getting a part of the stimulus package.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Too bad that isn't real. I could get a haircut, a really super cool 1* tattoo, my coffee, all before a pizza lunch on days I have to work the desk. I'll just put up mtc's sign when I'm away from the desk.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

All done,now I just need a traffic engineer to figure out the parking spaces lol.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

That's wikkid-pissa-kooel buddy! You should probably play with model trains too!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

model trains are too expensive lol.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

wtf


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I've seen this for real (the old version anyway), and it's even more impressive in-person!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

That is outstanding!!!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

wheres my traffic engineer lol.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats an awesome display/ Keep up the good work!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

dmackack said:


> wheres my traffic engineer lol.


He's in the flagman academy?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

94c said:


> Nice to see somebody's getting a part of the stimulus package.


too bad the stimulation isn't in his wallet !!!!!!!!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Yeah my water heater blew up now I gotta do it all over again.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Yes it does but its an easy fix


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh dmack thats a huge bummer!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

dmackack said:


> Yeah my water heater blew up now I gotta do it all over again.


It's like a real life water main break!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice touch with the yellow barricade.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh that so sucks. All of your hard work.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

all fixed lol.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

and lookin good !!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow! I think it looks better then it did before the flood!
Well done!

Btw... What's with the trooper parked infront of the D&D?? lol


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

mtc said:


> Hey hey ---- there's a cruiser at Dunks.... better be picking one up for me too!
> 
> Really nice Greg!


It's Dave...Greg is his photog brother.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

we still get mixed up lol.


----------

